# The toy camera that inspired Instagram



## limr (Nov 20, 2017)

Hint: I have one 

The simple cult camera that inspired Instagram

Hint - I have one  And here are some of my favorite images that came from it:




Paramount 1 resized by limrodrigues, on Flickr





rs House and lawn by limrodrigues, on Flickr





Riverside by limrodrigues, on Flickr





rBeach Umbrellas by limrodrigues, on Flickr





rIn memorium by limrodrigues, on Flickr





Flatiron and clock by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 20, 2017)

I have to admit.  I was given one once.  And honestly, I thumbed my nose at it.  I ended up regifting it to someone else.  Now that was before I knew anything about it.  I saw a plastic camera with plastic lens and it being cheap.  I had all my fancy Nikon gear, why would I want a cheap plastic camera?

Now of course I know better.  I could of course buy one.  And just might now they they are coming back.


----------



## limr (Nov 20, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> I have to admit.  I was given one once.  And honestly, I thumbed my nose at it.  I ended up regifting it to someone else.  Now that was before I knew anything about it.  I saw a plastic camera with plastic lens and it being cheap.  I had all my fancy Nikon gear, why would I want a cheap plastic camera?
> 
> Now of course I know better.  I could of course buy one.  And just might now they they are coming back.



Do it...you know you want to...


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 20, 2017)

limr said:


> benhasajeep said:
> 
> 
> > I have to admit.  I was given one once.  And honestly, I thumbed my nose at it.  I ended up regifting it to someone else.  Now that was before I knew anything about it.  I saw a plastic camera with plastic lens and it being cheap.  I had all my fancy Nikon gear, why would I want a cheap plastic camera?
> ...


Should I pay the $10.90 for the 4 year protection plan?


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 20, 2017)

They are unique and a blast to shoot with. I often forget I own three of them. There's so many creative things to do with them, your only limited by your mind. This thread has me thinking of dusting it off.


----------



## limr (Nov 20, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > benhasajeep said:
> ...



No. Spend it on a roll of gaffer's tape instead


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 20, 2017)

limr said:


> benhasajeep said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...



One's on it's way.


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 20, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > benhasajeep said:
> ...



I already have film too.


----------



## limr (Nov 20, 2017)

Yay! Dance party!


----------



## terri (Nov 20, 2017)

limr said:


> Yay! Dance party!


Leo wins the TPF Random Event Trophy for egging on a member to buy a Holga!     

Take a bow, babe - it's a great honor.


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 20, 2017)

terri said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Yay! Dance party!
> ...



She gets the award??    I am the one with the hurt arm from the twisting.


----------



## terri (Nov 20, 2017)

You wouldn't have a sore arm if you hadn't needed convincing.    Of course, she gets the reward.    It's work!


----------



## limr (Nov 20, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...



Your award is the Holga!


----------



## terri (Nov 20, 2017)

Not to mention the expected praise from us when you post what you shoot with it!


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 20, 2017)

terri said:


> Not to mention the expected praise from us when you post what you shoot with it!



Does it deserve an "unboxing" post"?


----------



## limr (Nov 20, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> > Not to mention the expected praise from us when you post what you shoot with it!
> ...



Absolutely!


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 20, 2017)

limr said:


> benhasajeep said:
> 
> 
> > terri said:
> ...


You don't think it would be Bragging too much?


----------

